# A few pics of some of my fish



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Just wanted to share a few pictures of couple of my current setups:








































Can anyone ID these africans? I know what they were sold as, but I'm not convinced and they are not my area of expertise. Anyone chime in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Jeremy.

Nice tanks as always.... I'm no expert either, but they look most like a Lake Victoria species.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very beautiful! Forgot the goldfish tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Love the 1st and 4th pictures!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning group of discus ~~


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

April said:


> Very beautiful! Forgot the goldfish tank!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the arowana tank and 4 shrimp tanks going too...


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks great! i love discus!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice wilds Jeremy. Looks like the last crew settled in well.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

A few pics of my planted shrimp tank:

Pressured co2, Amazonia soil, Kessil.
Tank is a rimless 14 gallon with rounded front corners.
Still a work in progress as its only been set up for 6 weeks. Waiting for the carpet to fill in, and just added the Eleocharis Vivipara yesterday. 
Needs a good trim on the weekend.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

deepRED said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of couple of my current setups:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Any African experts want to chime in on what these are? They were sold to me as kyoga flamebacks, but from the pictures I've seen online they don't really look the same.

At any rate, the group I got are on their second brood and I'm currently growing out 40 babies. Will post them for sale once they get a little bit bigger.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Week 8.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

deepRED said:


> Week 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You swapped your light out from the Kessil? What light is that? Looks pretty good.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, I've moved the kessil over to one of my big tanks as it was a little bit overkill for the depth. Just used it to get the carpet filled in, which it did. 

Picked this light up off of Ray. I believe it's an ebay special from China. Working pretty good so far, only running it at 60% and plants are pearling like crazy.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice tanks Red! 

I think those cichlids you have are lake victorian cichlids. I'm leaning towards Haplochromis nyererei but i'm not too familiar with that group of cichlids. Good luck!


----------

